# Low budget 14' fiberglass mod



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

Love it! I love anything DIY and clever. I'm also a sucker for old 2-stroke, Johnson outboards. What did you use to seal your decks? Did you use Pressure Treated wood, or non-PT? Happy fishing......


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

Love it! Anything DIY and clever rules. I'm also a sucker for old 2-stroke, Johnson outboards. What did you use to seal your decks? Did you use Pressure Treated wood, or non-PT? Happy fishing......


----------



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

made yourself a nice little flats boat there. avoid poling crosswinds and youve got a great versatile boat!


----------



## Slingblade01 (Jun 11, 2015)

Satori skiff, I used non PT BC sanded plywood, caulked it and 2 coats exterior satin with a little sawdust mixed in to give it texture. This was a cheap build but I'm planning later on to sand it back off and glass it..I hope, but for now it serves it's purpose, only got little of $300 invested right now ;D..

took it out today to try out the poling platform..again it's not as tippy as I would have thought..so far I've been real please with the way it turn out.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hay man, good use of dollars - have fun with it! 

The only thing I'd probably change and wouldn't cost major $, replace those cheap cleats with something that won't catch your fly line and toes.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Thats a cool skiff. Looks like it has a lot of mojo.


----------



## Slingblade01 (Jun 11, 2015)

As promised here's a little timeline video we made of our low budget micro,
Enjoy! 

https://youtu.be/6OWHcD0i_lQ


----------



## scsdiver (Oct 27, 2014)

hey thats great! i think you guys did a great job and hopefully showed some other people you can do a whole lot with a little.


----------



## Slingblade01 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the positive responses, here's a few pics from Sunday's outing, this the first boat that she's owned so every chance we get trying to get some hrs in so she can go solo.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

That there will be a good boat for this summer!


----------

